# Okafor wants to leave the Bobcats?



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> A source with knowledge of the negotiations says Emeka Okafor is ready to move on, rather than accept what the Charlotte Bobcats have offered long-term for his services.
> 
> The Bobcats can hold on to him for next season, but perhaps the best way to preserve value is to arrange a sign-and-trade. The Bobcats aren’t saying what they’d consider but here are five ideas that might be worth considering now or later:


LINK

Lists Miami, Cleveland, Golden State, Chicago, and Dallas as possible destiniations. There was another blog up on charlotte.com that went more in depth on why he's unhappy but I guess they pulled it. Aperantly we are offering less then what we offered last year and Okafor doesn't want to accept that.

Get ready for a horrible trade to happen


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dallas? That's surprising, I wonder how that would go down.

I think he'll eventually come crawling back, his market is pretty poor right now.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Okafor should have either taken what we offered last year or he should have played like he deserved that offer.What he wants is to be overpaid...I share this desire,but I don't think I get to throw a tantrum over it.Thirteen million per year was more than fair.If he didn't grasp the risk he was taking then he must get it now.

Like I've said elsewhere he and his agent can go find some other team and see what they want to pay him and then ask them what is in it for Cats.I'm sure someone else may be willing to overpay him,but there's no real incentive for Charlotte to do so.

So far as I'm concerned this is a story about a greedy player and a greedy agent.They overplayed their hand last summer and now they want to overplay it again.It sucks for the franchise,but giving Okafor a contract he didn't deserve would likely harm the franchise more than trading him.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Bonnell sucks at making up S&T's...Only thing worse are all the crackpot trades in the comments.I don't see anyway we can get another big man for Okafor or at least one that's worth having.Varejao is just a hustle player.I'd rather overpay Okafor than overpay him,really I'd pay Okafor close to what he wants if he'd play like he cares as much as Varejao does.


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

Well with Okafor were exactly one scoring big man away from being a very strong team in the east. So if Okafor leaves we take a step backwards I guess which makes me think that our front office may do something very risky.


----------

